# I'm tying crawler harnesses for Lake Huron walleyes, any color suggestions?



## Chasmo (Dec 26, 2011)

Going on early July trip with friends and would like to make them some harnesses. I have heard greens and blues. Any advice or patterns would be appreciated.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Purples, pinks, reds, golds/copper.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Purple beads with a silver and purple blade is always on one or two of my rods.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty much any color beads you want, just use a quick change clevis so you can match you blades to the sun and water conditions. Overcast days use darker blades, bright day's use brighter blades.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Just make sure some have gold and copper backs.


----------



## Chasmo (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Gents gives me something to start on. Good Luck


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

A few of my go to colors over the years..


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

eyepod said:


> A few of my go to colors over the years..
> View attachment 249086
> View attachment 249087


Man you've got some millage outta those pictures Dan. lol

But they still look as good as they did the first time I seen em!


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Kennybks said:


> Man you've got some millage outta those pictures Dan. lol
> 
> But they still look as good as they did the first time I seen em!


Come on Kenny, You should know. If its not broke, Why fix it.. Same colors year after year, After year. Do the job..


----------



## Chasmo (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Eyepod, 
Obvious proof they work. Almost as much fun making them as using them.
Good Luck


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Many color combos work but I won't go out on Huron without a handful of red beads and hammered silver blades.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Walleye will eat just about anything, As long as it's chartreuse...


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Gold and purple blade is my go to. Lots of colors will work though. My buddy is a pink and white believer.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Termie33 said:


> My buddy is a pink and white believer.


Must be custom, haven't seen any pink and white believers.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

eyepod said:


> Come on Kenny, You should know. If its not broke, Why fix it.. Same colors year after year, After year. Do the job..
> View attachment 249096


I love using smile blades they have a great action at slower speeds. If you want the best action I would drop the bead above the blade and use a 2 or 3 mm bead just under the blade. It helps it rotate better. This is my go to blade for the St.Clair river. It has a wobble action as the blade spins, it defenitly out produces deepcups in the river systems I fish. Detroit/St.Clair


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

gotta have at least 1 firetiger down there!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Run a few on the inline weight pod has next to his harnesses. Those been good this year


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Hammered bronze hatchet blade, gold and black cut beads.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Chartreuse is a must have.


----------

